# Now this is a snow blower!! 454 ci Big block Chevy powered



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Check this out!
Snow Blower Powered by a Chevy V8 Car Engine


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's pretty sweet. It must be ridiculously loud.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

Holy (moly)


----------

